# What starter set should I buy?



## Stickygolf (Apr 1, 2021)

I’ve been learning with a friend’s old clubs but I need a new bag and may as well get some new clubs of my own. What do people recommend as a starter set? I’m looking at these options, with Wilson clubs (including from Argos) at the lower end and Callaway Warbird significantly higher. Is it worth the extra or would you go for a cheaper set?

https://www.argos.co.uk/product/8034360?clickSR=slp:term:wilson golf package:2:7:1

https://www.americangolf.co.uk/golf-clubs/package-sets/wilson-deep-red-tour-package-2019-343748.html

https://www.americangolf.co.uk/golf-clubs/package-sets/wilson-ultra-xd-steel-package-set-358394.html

https://www.americangolf.co.uk/golf...golf-warbird-14-piece-package-set-368789.html


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 1, 2021)

Bad idea buying new. You'll want to upgrade fairly soon & you'll lose a lot of money trading in the old set. Golf clubs tend not to deteriorate much with age & a set 5 years old will not perform significantly worse than current models. I'd buy locally from E Bay or from https://www.golfbidder.co.uk/, who give a 7 day money back guarantee. Especially buying on E Bay you'll not lose much if you want to change again.


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 1, 2021)

I was going to suggest the Callaway Edge from Costco as that seemed to get a decent review from Rick Shiels but I see now they only have the Womens set in.
This might help.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Apr 2, 2021)

I’d probably go 2nd hand too,  I learnt with a second hand set before investing in a decent set once I was hooked


----------



## GuyInLyon (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Bassfisher (Apr 3, 2021)

Ping g15 irons, I bought these 2nd hand and in my novice opinion are excellent for someone at our stage, also you could sell them later for v fb lose to what you bought them for ! I’ve also recently bought the 3 wood , plenty available on eBay etc


----------



## Grogger (Apr 4, 2021)

Golfbidder and EBay 

I bought a starter set and instantly wanted some better clubs.


----------

